# American Gangster



## Bender (Oct 8, 2007)

One word: 

GANGSTAAAAAAA! 


Storyline: Denzel Washington portrays Frank Lucas, a real-life heroin kingpin from Manhattan who smuggled the drug into the country in the coffins of American soldiers returning from the Vietnam War.

Also in the  movie is


T.I. 
Common 
and Anthony Hamilton

Here's the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSOYSLDuQE[/YOUTUBE]


I totally totally totally wanna see this movie. Ain't nothing stopping me. 

What also makes it good is that movie comes out on my Birthday so I'm gonna be bringing a large crowd with me to watch this movie. I ain't been so hyped about a movie since the announcement of POTC 3 and Spiderman 3. It's gonna be hella tight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 8, 2007)

I see a Oscar nomination in the future of Denzel Washington.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 9, 2007)

Dont forget about the RZA. He's gonna have like a small part i think.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 9, 2007)

This movie has the potential to being one of the best of 07, assuming the script is well-written and the cast is well-rounded.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 9, 2007)

i watched the trailer yesterday in the cinema


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 9, 2007)

It appears good, and although based on a real-life story, I do not like the fake Scarface feeling that I received from watching the trailer the first time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

I won't even bootleg this one. 
All Denzel movies are worth a trip to the theatre.


----------



## Zeppex (Oct 9, 2007)

well the movie has two Oscar winners in its bound to be good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 9, 2007)

This film is a must see for me as are most Denzel Washington films and the trailer looks good.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 11, 2007)

Denzel & Russel *FTW*

I read the book based of the screenplay for this movie & it was *GREAT*

So this should be one bad-ass movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

I got ahold of a screener copy. I'll watch it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea, I gotta see this movie.

Denzel Baby !


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 24, 2007)

Im dying to see that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2007)

i predict american gangster >spiderman 3


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2007)

B.E.T. gets props since Frank Lucas himself tells you his story in American Gangster the show.  And if people didn't know this, this is T.I. movie.  After ATL came out, he spoke about making this and how he's in talks with Denzel Washington and Russell Crowe.  I thought he was talking out his ass, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2007)

I have high expectations for this movie, looks like it's gonna be a classic, I love Denzel such a great actor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> i predict american gangster >spiderman 3


It was, I just watched it. * *


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> B.E.T. gets props since Frank Lucas himself tells you his story in American Gangster the show. And if people didn't know this, this is T.I. movie. After ATL came out, he spoke about making this and how he's in talks with Denzel Washington and Russell Crowe. I thought he was talking out his ass, but I guess I was wrong.


Amerincan Gangster: The Frank Lucas Story premiers on Halloween.

Yeah, T.I's acting wasn't bad. In fact, he really held his own with vets like Washington and Crowe.


Tobi=Win said:


> I have high expectations for this movie, looks like it's gonna be a classic, I love Denzel such a great actor.


Classic indeed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Nobody replied to my thread.


Tobi=Win---->  <----- Naruto Forums


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2007)

Finally, saw the movie that some ol' gangsta shit!  


Frank Lucas is one cold blooded friend... :amazed 

Cold blooded.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2007)

Twas a good movie, though Richie's family scenes could've been a bit more fleshed out.

Sir Ridley Scott is still fucking awesome.


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Twas a good movie, though Richie's family scenes could've been a bit more fleshed out.



The cop? Man, fuck his bitch-ass he made the American Gangster into an American snitch. Also they forgot to add the part where Lucas trashed his lawyer. They didn't know that?  

The part where Lucas set that dude on fire and shot him at the film was pure  gold!


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The cop? Man, fuck his bitch-ass he made the American Gangster into an American snitch.


Such a witty play on words there. As for Lucas getting caught, him wearing the coat at the match/sitting in front of the mafia men was the trigger...Richie didn't even know who he was before that.


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Such a witty play on words there. As for Lucas getting caught, him wearing the coat at the match/sitting in front of the mafia men was the trigger...Richie didn't even know who he was before that.



Oh yeah! I forgot all about that!

It's like he said to his brother: You're attracting too much attention and being nothing but a clown.

Well at least he realizes this near the last minute. That's pretty much the highlight of the film for me.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 3, 2007)

Just saw it, good movie.  Anyone else that Rza's character had the Wu-tang tattoo even supposedly in the 70's?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 3, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Storyline: Denzel Washington portrays Frank Lucas, a real-life heroin kingpin from Manhattan *who smuggled the drug into the country in the coffins of American soldiers returning from the Vietnam War.*




kinda reminds me of an episode of Airwolf from season 3


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

already saw the movie on the internet


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw this a week and a half ago..excellent job by Washington and Crowe. LOL@shooting the dude in the street and then going back to eat breakfast with your brothers from the south.

Also if Frank`s younger brother had listened and got rid of his driver(the crazy cousin), Richie would have never found the drugs.


----------



## Bender (Nov 3, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I saw this a week and a half ago..excellent job by Washington and Crowe. LOL@shooting the dude in the street and then going back to eat breakfast with your brothers from the south.
> 
> Also if Frank`s younger brother had listened and got rid of his driver(the crazy cousin), Richie would have never found the drugs.



lol

Frank beat the shit outta of his ass

He's like 

"I told you not to leave the MOTHERFUCKING drugs in the motherfucking car you STUPID friend!"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2007)

going to see this on sunday with my friends, could have seen it yesterday but they own a car and I don't quite like the SF transit system


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 3, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Also if Frank`s younger brother had listened and got rid of his driver(the crazy cousin), Richie would have never found the drugs.


Chiwetel Ejiofor's acting in the movie was better than Washington's imo.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 4, 2007)

The movie was pretty sweet, I saw it yesterday night. I think it started off a tad-bit slow, but it picked up really nicely.


----------



## dwabn (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah cant wait to see this movie i think im gonna go see it this week end


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 6, 2007)

Great movie. Always nice to see two big-time actors and Oscar winners go head to head. At the very least, Denzel Washington will get a nomination for Best Actor at the Academy Awards, and Russell Crowe may even get one for Best Supporting Actor. They were both fantastic, especially Denzel. He was scary when he was angry. And the music was nice too. Haunting and chilly.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to see this movie. Gone Baby Gone was awesome BTW.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

By me:





Frank Lucas was, indeed, a cold-blooded muthafucka. However, he was a rational individual, with a sense of ethics (to a point), that were only slightly twisted.....

^^For example, he paid his taxes, even though they were set at a ridiculous 20% rate. 
Thing is, when the Taxman decided to fuck around with the money that he owed Frank Lucas, Frank didn't hesitate to put a bullet through his forehead, in broad daylight.

Even then, Frank Lucas still gave him his 20%.


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> By me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you make a gif of when he beat his cousin and crushed him with the piano? That was awesome!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Can you make a gif of when he beat his cousin and crushed him with the piano? That was awesome!


Here ya go, man. I laughed my ass off, the entire time I was making this. Seriously.
That scene was funny as hell.


*Spoiler*: _for Blaze of Glory_


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Here ya go, man. I laughed my ass off, the entire time I was making this. Seriously.
> That seen was funny as hell.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for Blaze of Glory_



Thx man! 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 6, 2007)

The trailer was good enough for me to go see it in the theater, and the movie was well directed enough for me to enjoy it.....BUT....

I can't believe he was stupid enough to trust a mother fuckin pig. The pig took away his money, his house, his life savings, and rob him of 15 years of his life, the only good thing that came out of it was that he got one third of those corrupt mother fuckin DEA. If I was him, I would go through with as many lawyers as I can, to get what is rightfully mine! He earned that money fair and square, and all the govt ever did, was rob him of it. 
They say that drugs is bad because it kills...but if you're gonna banned drugs, you might as well banned cigarette and alcohol, because if u abuse that, it's no different from drugs. The number one killer in america is not heroin, it's cigarettes!!! smoking should be made illegal...so why hasn't it? Doesnt it generate billions of dollars? Doesnt alcohol generate billions of dollars??? So why whouldnt they be made illegal? Alcohol kills many lives. 
The DEA is a corrupt agency created by the most corrupt fuck up president the US has ever known, NIXON, and he wants to rob money from the few minorities that can benefit from it, yes I said minorites....because the majority of drug kingpins are minorites...that is why drugs are made illegal even if cigarettes is the number one killer in the united states.

So my point is...great movie, but damn Frank Lucas did some stupid things. I was upset at how stupid Frank Lucas was...of how he endangered his family, his cousins, etc.. They all went to prison because of him. How in the world can you trust your competition (the mafia) for protection?

And why...WHY...do they always make drug dealers look like cold blooded killers??? The only movie that kinda contradicts this statement is BLOW starring Johnny Depp, and it is on the number one spot of my favorite drug movies.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 7, 2007)

T'was a Good movie, saw it yesterday.


----------

